# Which Fisher Homesteader to buy?



## df21084 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking to buy a Fisher Homesteader for my 99 Jeep Wrangler (TJ).

Either the 6'8" or the 7'4" homesteader will fit on the TJ, so, which one does everyone recommend? 

The 6'8" blade appears to be just about as wide as the TJ, and this would be used to plow my driveway, and maybe two of my neighbor's driveways. Each driveway is between 500 and 600 feet long.

I'm concerned that I'd rub the tires with the smaller blade, so I'd like to hear opinions and recommendations.

Thanks.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

I put the 6'8" on my 06 Tacoma and it is also just a little wider than the truck.

Some of the area I plow is tight, so I know I made the right move. If yours is wide open, you could probably do the longer blade.

Even angled, the shorter blade does a good job cleaning my track.

Both blades are the same height. This can be an issue in heavy snowstorms, as there is no easy way to prevent snow from sliding up to the hood and front windshield. The more width, the more snow stacked up front!!

Also consider that these blades ride fairly close to the ground when up. I have to travel with the blade pointed straight ahead. A wider blade means paying closer attention to where you are in your lane.


----------



## MA 2001 Blazer (Mar 8, 2003)

I put the 7.4 plow on my trailblazer and it works great. 

I do agree that you should keep the plow straight when in the up position or it will scrape over big bumps or dips.










John


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

If it is just for your drive then go with the biggest Homesteader you can.

If you MIGHT do any other plowing then take a look at the drive pro from Meyer. It is a commercial level small plow.


----------



## Greybeard (Dec 10, 2003)

*Size matters*

I vote for the larger blade, too. If the blade is only as wide as your Jeep, you'll be driving in the snow when you go around curves. The buildup of snow falling over the top can easily be prevented with a Fisher Snofoil or a cheap 6" strip of rubber bolted to the top of the blade.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I used the 6'8" blade on my 99 zr2 for over 2 years to do 6 drives and had to travle to each, not once did I have anyproblem with it scraping at angle. 
I did wish I bought the bigger blade though.


----------

